

Could you please trust yourself? Seriously. - lewro
http://www.lewro.com/design/could-you-please-trust-yourself-seriously

======
mechanical_fish
I didn't read this article because the web design was so bad.

Native scrollbars. We have them. They're 25 years old. For the last decade or
so, we've even had these handy scroll wheels that work with them. When you
attempt to replace them with your cutesy home-rolled Javascript version and
force me to navigate to a button and click it to scroll, you give me every
incentive to ignore you.

See (e.g.) the classic _Quiz Designed to Give You Fitts_ :

<http://www.asktog.com/columns/022DesignedToGiveFitts.html>

~~~
lewro
Thanks for your opinion. You are not the first one who is not a fan of the
scrolling function. I understand that it is a risky implementation where some
people love it and some hate it. I can only go this director on my personal
site where I can test stuff but would not risk it on customer's site. Cheers
Lewro

